# Problème de son avec AirPlay sur l'A.TV



## Lérot (1 Mars 2013)

Bonsoir/bonjour, à vous,

Je reviens vers vous pour un petit soucis rencontré depuis mes dernières questions concernant la vidéo AirPlay.

À savoir, j'ai fait la mise à jour de mon MBP en version 10.8 hier. Effectivement, c'est ce qu'il me fallait pour que l'AirPlay fonctionne en recopie vidéo. Je l'ai testé hier et n'ai pas remarqué de problème niveau son (Celui-ci sortait bien, uniquement, via la sortie casque du MBP sur lequel est relié un système d'enceintes de bonne qualité).
Aujourd'hui, l'AppStore me propose de faire une mise à jour vers la 10.8.*2*, je me dis, "Pourquoi pas, ça ne peut pas être mauvais, que du contraire". Mon erreur est elle là ?

Désormais, je lance une vidéo sur Youtube dans Safari, le son est sur mes enceintes. Si je déclenche la recopie vidéo, le son part avec la vidéo sur la tv et sur les diffuseurs, pourris (faut il le préciser ?) internes de celle-ci. Chose qui ne m'arrange pas du tout !

Il n'y a que si je lance la recopie AirPlay APRÈS avoir lancé un film sous VLC, que le son reste sur mes enceintes. Mais si je lance un film après la demande de recopie AirPlay, le son est et reste sur la tv.

Peut on demander à ce que AirPlay n'envoie vers la tv que et uniquement la vidéo et non le son ?

J'espère avoir été assez compréhensible dans mes explications ;-)


Merci d'avance pour votre aide bien précieuse de ces derniers jours !


----------



## Siciliano (4 Mars 2013)

Hello ! 

Tu peux normalement choisir où tu veux que le son passe dans les réglages audio de ton MBP. Tu auras le choix entre AirPlay ou les enceintes du MBP quand tu seras en recopie vidéo (il me semble).


----------



## Splafi (27 Mars 2013)

Moi j'ais le problème inverse.

Lorsque je commence la  recopie vidéo de mon Mac via AirPlay sur ma télé le son reste cantonné dans ur le Mac.

J'ai beau demander à ce que le sont par sur l'Apple TV en maintenant la touche Alt en cliquant sur le bouton de son et en cliquant sur AirPlay. Le Mac ne veut pas je ne comprend pas.

Et je précise que lorsque je vais dans les préférence son pour choisir l'apple TV la recopie Airplay ce coupe et revient comme si rien n'été partagé.


----------



## Gregoryen (20 Octobre 2013)

même problème que le dernier message


----------



## Godric's (28 Avril 2014)

Bonjour !

je remonte ce topic, car j'ai le même problème : quand j'exporte la vidéo en double écran sur ma TV, le son reste sur mon mac et rien à faire.. Avez vous trouvé une solution depuis ?


----------



## introid (1 Juin 2014)

Bonjour,

j'ai une petite question à vous poser concernant Airplay et la recopie vidéo...
Voici pour installation:
- ATV3
- Airport Express 2012
- vielle TV avec entrée DVI
- ampli avec entrée RCA (pas d'entrée optique)
- MBA13

Ma TV n'étant pas équipée d'une entrée HDMI, je pense par un câble DVI (TV)/HDMI (ATV3).

J'ai réussi à avoir le son en passant par mon AE, le son passe par celle-ci (autre difficulté, mon ampli ou est relié l'AE n'a pas d'entrée optique ).
Donc en passant par les applications type MyCanal tout est OK.

Par contre, quand je fais de la recopie vidéo, j'ai l'image sur l'ATV3 mais pas le son, hors celui-ci est programmé dans l'ATV3 pour passer via AE.
Si je passe par par le MBA et le menu audio, dès que je passe le son Airplay sur AE, je n'ai plus l'image sur la TV, donc je dois choisir entre l'image Airplay (recopie vidéo) et le son Airplay.

Le mieux que j'ai trouvé pour avoir les deux et d'avoir l'image en recopie vidéo par l'ATV3 et le son sur les enceintes du MBA, pas idéal.

Si par contre je passe par une application IOS gérant l'AirPlay, la plus de souci.

Merci pour vos lumières


----------



## cryptoraf (19 Janvier 2021)

HELP ! 
Quand je passe mon MAc Book pro en Airplay, ou duplication ecran HDMI, l'image passe mais le son reste sur le mac...
Evidemment dans les réglages tout est coché pour etre sur la TV, idem bar menu son en haut etc... JE n'y comprend rien. Quelqu'un as une idée ?


----------



## Gregoryen (26 Janvier 2021)

cryptoraf a dit:


> HELP !
> Quand je passe mon MAc Book pro en Airplay, ou duplication ecran HDMI, l'image passe mais le son reste sur le mac...
> Evidemment dans les réglages tout est coché pour etre sur la TV, idem bar menu son en haut etc... JE n'y comprend rien. Quelqu'un as une idée ?


Salut je ne viens de voir que ton message maintenant.
Je suppose que tu as fait une mise à jour et redémarré les deux appareils. 
J'avais eu un problème avec AirPlay et Music et un membre m'a conseillé d'installer le combo de macOS. Tout a fonctionné ensuite.

Quel est ton os ?
Ils ont arêtés la version combo à partir de Big Sur.


----------

